# RSF Status



## conarb (Dec 22, 2010)

Here is the latest list, state-by-state, on the RFS debacle from the Wall Street Journal.


----------



## Code Neophyte (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the link, Conarb!


----------



## beach (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks Conarb!


----------



## fatboy (Dec 23, 2010)

Have I mentioned how much I friggen hate dial-up?????????????

arghhhhh!!!!!!!!!

Guess I'll wait till I'm back at work Monday to see what is in the link...............


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 23, 2010)

Is there an article to go with the list?


----------



## conarb (Dec 23, 2010)

Log Cabin, yes there is an article about how mad builders in California and Pennsylvania are.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 23, 2010)

Well with 3 states coming on board with the RFS requirement I guess in a couple of years we will have accurate cost associated with RFS installation in new homes. That is if anyone can get a construction loan.


----------



## peach (Jan 5, 2011)

DC is absent.. I guess because it's not a state.. will be adopting with sprinklers.. having said that.. I'm curious why "special interests" paid money for people to travel to Mini-apolis to get it in as a "requirement".


----------

